# 98 gti dipstick removal



## HOLTADAM (Feb 6, 2010)

i have a 1998 golf gti with the 2.0 how to i remove the dipstick holder from the engine


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: 98 gti dipstick removal (HOLTADAM)*

pull it


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Make sure you clean around the block, but X2 on the pullin'


----------

